

Design is Expensive - msl
http://prog21.dadgum.com/199.html

======
saturdayplace
An interesting thought I ran across once, is that there is no such thing as
"no design":

> Questions about whether design is necessary or affordable are quite beside
> the point: design is inevitable. The alternative to good design is bad
> design, not no design at all. -- Douglas Martin

~~~
Jare
There are plenty of ways to get random, emergent and simply chaotic outcomes
when building a system without thought or care. I wouldn't call those things
'designed'.

~~~
designNERD
They aren't designed in the traditional sense that someone arranged those
things with intent or clarity.

But the lack of care, on purpose or as oversight, also makes a statement–it
means something, and definitely signals a point of view (even that of lack).

------
whitten
As the author notes, taking the time to design anything (including a video
game) yields better results than a simple combination of concepts.

His example of sounds while displaying graphics shows that even if graphics
are decomposable, sounds are linear, and as such, require a different modality
of planning and design.

------
dylanrw
It is not often I find an article written about true design. Great
read/conclusion.

